# Filter Bakterien



## Frank68 (22. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Leute,
Wie lange dauert es ca. Bis sich nitrifizierende Bakterien gebildet haben, habe etwas Oase AquaAcktiv und Oase BioKick im Filter getan, da sich ohne Fische keine Bakterien bilden würden  den ohne Fisch würden die verhungern.
Wehre super wenn ihr mir ein Tipp geben könntet, beim Aquarium weis ich ohne Oase ca 6 Wochen.

Habe 13 Kois in 1250 Liter wechsel das Wasser alle 3 Tage, die Fische sind grade 5 Tage bei mir.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. Dez. 2021

Der Filter hat 280 Liter


----------



## samorai (22. Dez. 2021)

Ah eine Innenhaelterung. 
TWW ca 30% jede Woche oder ganz leicht laufen lassen wenn es ein Überlauf gibt. 

Um die Backies in den Filtern an zu heizen benutzt man Et Blue bzw Harnstoff, den selbigen trägt man mit sich umher und weiß nicht wohin mit der gelben Brühe. 
Davon 10 ml pro Woche in den Vorfilter zum 0 Tarif und deine Backies gehen total ab. 
Denke dabei an ca 3 bis 4 Wochen lang, dann sind Backies schon gut drauf. 

Was jetzt nicht mehr geht, ist eingefahrene Filtermedien vom Teich mit rüber in die Innenhaelterung nehmen, das muß spätestens bei 16° passieren. 

Wieviel Grad hast du in der Haelterung?


----------



## Frank68 (22. Dez. 2021)

18 bis 19 grad

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. Dez. 2021

Jetzt habe ich ja schon Fische drin trotzdem Harnstoff?
Nitrit ist bereits im kritischen Punkt gewesen heute habe dann 3/4 Wasser gewechselt


----------



## samorai (22. Dez. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> 18 bis 19 grad
> 
> Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. Dez. 2021
> 
> ...


Ja. 
Und kein eingefahrenes Filter Material aus dem Teich?

Hast du erst die Fische eingesetzt und nun fragst du? 
Für Fische wird eigentlich immer eine Vorbereitung getroffen. 
Entweder mit Teich Wasser befüllen oder wie schon geschrieben Filter Material aus dem Teich verwenden.


----------



## Biko (22. Dez. 2021)

Prinzipiell hast du es schon richtig gemacht, wenn du die Biologie zuerst 6 Wochen eingefahren hast, bevor du die Fische einsetzt.
Du hättest das Becken nur nicht von null auf hundert - sprich gleich auf 13 Koi bei 1250l - auf einmal besetzen sollten. Klar kommt da die Biologie nicht mit.
Was du jetzt noch machen kannst:
- Täglich 20-30% Wasserwechsel
- Sehr sparsam füttern
- täglich Wasserwerte kontrollieren. Speziell Ammonium, Nitrit und Nitrat, denn aus dem Verlauf  dieser Werte kannst du die Entwicklung der Bakterien beobachten.
- sobald sich die Werte stabilisieren langsam die Futtermenge auf die gewünschte Portion steigern


Allerdings scheint mir deine Anlage zu klein und jedenfalls der Filter unterdimensioniert, um 13 Koi zu halten.
Erkenne ich in dem Foto von deinem Filter richtig zuerst Bürsten und dann Matten?


----------



## Frank68 (22. Dez. 2021)

Ja genau erst Bürsten dann Matten und zwischen den Matten Filter Granulat sehr grob

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. Dez. 2021



samorai schrieb:


> Ja.
> Und kein eingefahrenes Filter Material aus dem Teich?
> 
> Hast du erst die Fische eingesetzt und nun fragst du?
> ...


Der Wasser Kreislauf lief bereits 2 Wochen ohne Fische


----------



## Frank68 (23. Dez. 2021)

Das ist ein selbstgebauter Filter, das Wasser ist gezwungen von unten durch die Filtermedien zu laufen


----------



## Whyatt (23. Dez. 2021)

Einfach nicht füttern (ganz wenig), Nitrit täglich kontrollieren. Wenn im roten Bereich 90% Wasserwechsel.   Achtung mit der Wassertemperatur!
Wenn dann die Wasserwerte in 1-3 Monaten sich eingespielt haben Fütterung langsam erhöhen.
Aufsalzen auf ca. 0,3 - 0,5% maskiert den Nitriteffekt. Für gute Belüftung sorgen.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Frank68 (23. Dez. 2021)

Super Danke
Nitrit heute Morgen 0,2 bis 0,4
Nitrate heute Morgen 1 bis 5
Amonoum 0,4

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 23. Dez. 2021



Whyatt schrieb:


> Einfach nicht füttern (ganz wenig), Nitrit täglich kontrollieren. Wenn im roten Bereich 90% Wasserwechsel.   Achtung mit der Wassertemperatur!
> Wenn dann die Wasserwerte in 1-3 Monaten sich eingespielt haben Fütterung langsam erhöhen.
> Aufsalzen auf ca. 0,3 - 0,5% maskiert den Nitriteffekt. Für gute Belüftung sorgen.
> Viel Erfolg


2 - 5 kg Teichsalz auf 1.000 Liter,
dies entspricht = 0,2% bis 0,5% Salzgehalt.
Ist das nicht zuviel Salz​


----------



## Biko (23. Dez. 2021)

Die Menge hast du richtig ausgerechnet. Das stimmt schon.
Achte auch darauf, dass dein Becken wirklich 3-4 mal pro Stunde umgewälzt wird. Bei deinem Besatz und dem geringen Volumen ist das absolut notwendig.


----------



## Frank68 (23. Dez. 2021)

Ok alles klar mache ich
Danke


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Dez. 2021)

Wenn vorhanden mit Teichwasser animpfen.


----------



## Mushi (23. Dez. 2021)

Zum maskieren von Nitrit nimmt man 1-2 Kilo Salz auf 10.000 Liter Wasser.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Biko (24. Dez. 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Zum maskieren von Nitrit nimmt man 1-2 Kilo Salz auf 10.000 Liter Wasser.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Frank


Konnte das erst nicht glauben, aber habe das jetzt auch im Nishikigoi Taikan so gelesen.
Dort werden 0,0017% Salzgehalt pro Milligramm Nitrit/Liter empfohlen, um zu verhindern, dass Nitrit in den Kreislauf der Koi gelangt.
Danke Frank für diesen Hinweis! 

In diesem Sinne wäre es also besser, nur gering aufzusalzen, damit die Biologie im Filter keinen Schaden nimmt.
Also täglich kleine Wasserwechsel, um Nitrit aus dem Becken zu bekommen und mit 0,001 bis 0,002% aufsalzen (auch das Wechselwasser), um das verbleibende Nitrit möglichst ungefährlich für die Fische zu machen.

Wieder was gelernt! 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Mushi (24. Dez. 2021)

Gerne. Die Herleitung dazu geht wie folgt:

Es sind laut Literatur rund 15 mg Chlorid notwendig um 1 mg/l Nitrit zu maskieren. Bei 10.000 Liter Wasser ergeben sich 150 g Chlorid. Da Kochsalz nur ca. 60% Chlorid enthält, ergeben sich rechnerisch rund 250 g Kochsalz.

Um einen Puffer zu haben sind 1-2 Kilo Salz auf 10.000 Liter Wasser ein gutes Maß.

Zusätzliche Wasserwechsel und Futterstopp sind eher kontraproduktiv. Nitrit baut sich bei höheren Dosen schneller ab, da die Nitrifikanten sich besser vermehren.

Viele Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Frank68 (24. Dez. 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Gerne. Die Herleitung dazu geht wie folgt:
> 
> Es sind laut Literatur rund 15 mg Chlorid notwendig um 1 mg/l Nitrit zu maskieren. Bei 10.000 Liter Wasser ergeben sich 150 g Chlorid. Da Kochsalz nur ca. 60% Chlorid enthält, ergeben sich rechnerisch rund 250 g Kochsalz.
> 
> ...


Wie viel Gram Salz bei 1100 Liter???

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 24. Dez. 2021

Habe dieses Salz gekauft 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/ESCO-Teichs...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0


----------



## Mushi (24. Dez. 2021)

Ein Päckchen jodfrei (500g) aus dem Supermarkt wäre schon großzügig gewesen.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Frank68 (25. Dez. 2021)

Ok ich dachte das muss extra Salz sein


----------



## Mushi (25. Dez. 2021)

Ich habe es hier zusammengefasst:





_View: https://youtu.be/RgPwsFCQbYc_


Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Frank68 (26. Dez. 2021)

Super vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Frank68 (17. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Leute,
so die Filter fangen an zu Arbeiten, Nitrit geht täglich runter, ich mache ab jetzt wöchentlich einen wasserwechsel von 10% denke das ist ok so oder und gut für die Fische?


----------



## Biko (17. Jan. 2022)

Frank68 schrieb:


> wöchentlich einen wasserwechsel von 10%


Ich würde dir mindestens 30% pro Woche empfehlen. Das zugeführte Wasser sollte temperiert sein und ca. die gleiche Temperatur wie die IH haben. Nach Möglichkeit nicht am Tag des Wasserwechsels auch den Filter reinigen.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Frank68 (17. Jan. 2022)

Ok Wasser temperiert ist schlecht, habe nur Kaltwasser,
den Filter reinige ich erstmal garnicht damit sich ordentlich Bakterien ansammeln


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Jan. 2022)

Frank68 schrieb:


> den Filter reinige ich erstmal garnicht damit sich ordentlich Bakterien ansammeln


Ab und zu nur den Dreck rausspühlen ist ok


----------



## Frank68 (22. Jan. 2022)

Habe gestern wieder ein von mir selbst gebauten 300 Liter  Filter in Betrieb genommen und diesen mit dem kompletten Inhalt eines eingelaufenen Druckfilter geimpft.
540 Liter Becken mit 14 kleinen Koi.
Heute Morgen Nitrit sehr hoch und Amonium auch gestiegen.
Was muss ich tun und wann meint ihr arbeiten die Bakterien. Habe heute morgen das Wasser aufgesalzt 50 gr salz


----------



## samorai (22. Jan. 2022)

Wie kalt ist denn das Zulauf Wasser? 

Bakterien fangen an zu arbeiten bei ca 14° C. 

Ist das Ausgangswasser okay?


----------



## DbSam (22. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Ron,


samorai schrieb:


> Bakterien fangen an zu arbeiten bei ca 14° C.


Diese Aussage würde ich so in dieser Form komplett bestreiten wollen.
Mal hier über das Allgemeine nachlesen und dort in dem Thread ging es auch mal darum.


VG Carsten


----------



## Frank68 (22. Jan. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Wie kalt ist denn das Zulauf Wasser?
> 
> Bakterien fangen an zu arbeiten bei ca 14° C.
> 
> Ist das Ausgangswasser okay?


8 Grad direkt aus der Leitung beim wasserwechsel


----------



## Mushi (22. Jan. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Bakterien fangen an zu arbeiten bei ca 14° C.


Nitrifizierende Bakterien vermehren sich ab 10°C, arbeiten tun sie auch bei viel tieferen Temperaturen, natürlich sehr eingeschränkt.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Frank68 (22. Jan. 2022)

Mushi schrieb:


> Nitrifizierende Bakterien vermehren sich ab 10°C, arbeiten tun sie auch bei viel tieferen Temperaturen, natürlich sehr eingeschränkt.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Frank


Ok


----------



## troll20 (22. Jan. 2022)

Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Wie die Arbeiten und sind die auch in der Gewerkschaft?
So weit ich weiß  "arbeitet" jede Zelle gleich. Sie führt sich Nahrung zu bis sie genug Energie für die Teilung hat. In unserem Fall wäre das zB Nitrit, Wasser,  O2 und dann fehlt nur noch eine gewisse Temperatur.  Unter dieser Schwelle finden alle Prozesse verlangsamt statt bis fast 0. Wo es dann nur noch um Erhalt geht. Die Schwelle sollte bei ca. 12°C im Labor liegen. 
Im Teich gibt es dann natürlich Schwankungen


----------



## Frank68 (23. Jan. 2022)

Also ist es ja garnicht gut wenn ich 8 grad kaltes Wasser benutz beim Wasser Wechsel 
Denke aber bei 150 Liter im 540 Liter und bis 400 Liter im 1500 Liter Becken sollten die Bakterien dieses überleben oder


----------



## Mushi (23. Jan. 2022)

Das Wasser sollte die Temperatur Deiner Hälterung haben, der Fische wegen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Frank68 (23. Jan. 2022)

So Wasser kontrolliert 
Nitrit sehr hoch
Ammoniak besser geworden kaum nachweisbar


----------



## Mushi (23. Jan. 2022)

Was ist sehr hoch, 4 mg/l?


----------



## Knipser (23. Jan. 2022)

Frank68 schrieb:


> So Wasser kontrolliert
> Nitrit sehr hoch
> Ammoniak besser geworden kaum nachweisbar


Hallo!
Dann fütterst Du zu stark, ab 8-4° jeden 2.-3. Tag eine Hand voll reicht, setz mal 1 Woche aus.  Willi


----------



## Frank68 (23. Jan. 2022)

Mushi schrieb:


> Was ist sehr hoch, 4 mg/l?


Ja und drüber

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 23. Jan. 2022



Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Dann fütterst Du zu stark, ab 8-4° jeden 2.-3. Tag eine Hand voll reicht, setz mal 1 Woche aus.  Willi


Ok


----------



## Mushi (23. Jan. 2022)

Aussetzen wäre keine gute Option, denn die Bakterien brauchen Nachschub. Wenn Salz im Wasser ist, nehmen die Fische keinen Schaden.


----------



## Frank68 (23. Jan. 2022)

Ok alles klar Danke Frank


----------



## Frank68 (24. Jan. 2022)

Hier mal Bilder von den Filter und Becken
Heute Morgen
Nitrit 0,8 im kleinen Becken 0,1 im großen Becken 
Ammoniak 0,05 in beiden Becken
Nitrate 15 bis 30 15 im großen 30 im kleinen
Große Becken PH 8,34
Kleine Becken PH 8,36


----------



## Frank68 (25. Jan. 2022)

Man sagt ja ein Filter muss 6 Wochen einlaufen bis sich Bakterien bilden, aber ohne Fische somit Nitrit bilden sich keine Bakterien.


----------



## Mushi (25. Jan. 2022)

Ja, mindestens  6 Wochen. Ohne Fische kann man die Ausscheidungen nachstellen, zum Beispiel mit Hirschhornsalz.


----------



## Frank68 (25. Jan. 2022)

Ist es nicht besser die Fische da raus zu nehmen und mit im großen Becken zu setzen, dann das Wasser komplett raus auch aus dem Filter und alles erstmal über das große Becken neu einfahren.


----------



## Frank68 (26. Jan. 2022)

TDS Wert großes Becken 522
TDS wert kleines Becken 549


----------



## Knipser (26. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Franks!
Was misst Du da? Wenn das der Leitwert ist, dann hast Du sehr hartes Wasser.
522 ppM = 1044 micro Simens
549   "     = 1098    "          "      , wozu brauchst Du das Wasser? Wasser


----------



## Frank68 (26. Jan. 2022)

Ne das sind die Salz Wert von meinen Becken


----------



## Mp30 (26. Jan. 2022)

522ppm wären dann 0.0522% 
Stimmt das?


----------



## Frank68 (28. Jan. 2022)

Mp30 schrieb:


> 522ppm wären dann 0.0522%
> Stimmt das?


Keine Ahnung

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 28. Jan. 2022

Ich möchte den reparierten Filter heute wieder in Betrieb nehmen und impfen vom eingelaufenen Filter kann ich das Material einfach von oben nehmen und in den Wasser Einlauf vom neuen legen


----------



## Mushi (28. Jan. 2022)

Ja, 0,05% Salzgehalt. Das aktive Filtermaterial zum neuen Filtermaterial geben.


----------

